# TV o PC ? para ver television



## fernandob (Ene 1, 2009)

hola pensando en este señor que tuvo el problema con su Tv samsung que le vino fallado me agarroto una duda:

parece que lso TV estos finitos vienen KK, o nos traen a la argentina los fallados o tienen un problema.

el asunto es que los MONITORES finitos parece que no, no he escuchado.

entonces...........que diferencia habria en comprar en vez de un TV color de estos UNA PC y el monitor pero a la PC le pongo el sintonizador..........?

tengo TV y ademas PC .

cual es el drama ? 
tiene mejor definicion la TV acaso ? o que ?


----------



## ricardodeni (Ene 1, 2009)

hola, realmente vienen muy KK los televisores, drama en hacer lo que decis no hay ninguno, se pone en la PC una placa capturadora de video o placa sintonizadora ( no me acuerdo como se llama exactamente ) y listo , la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de lo que valen, y un monitor tiene mas definicion que un TV, ahora ya que nos gusta la electronica se podria hacer de otra manera creo:

al monitor para que funcione hay que darle al conector: sincronismo horizontal , sincronismo vertical y R G B por separado.
entonces se podria tomar el esquema de algun TV mas o menos sencillo y armar la placa solamente con lo que se necesita que seria: el sintonizador ,el micro , la eeprom y el procesador de video, se alimenta todo con un trafito que pueda dar 33 V ( el sinto necesita esa tension ) y despues se baja la tension para las demas etapas. por 20  mangos o menos se cosigue un control remoto universal y listo, el audio se saca del mismo IC de video. lo que generalmente falla en un TV aca no esta, fuente, fly-back y etapa de salida horizotal y vertical se van al carajo.
no voy a negar que seria mas facil comprar la placa capturadora de TV pero no se cuanto sale y ademas es hacer laburar a toda la PC al pedo y mas aun por lo que hay para ver en la TV...

bueno,es una idea.

saludos, buen 2009


----------



## matias_italia (Ene 1, 2009)

por lo que se las sintonizadoras en las pc no son muy buenas, no se termina viendo muy bien los canales, y una sintonizadora buenas sale unos buenos mangos.


----------



## Guest (Ene 1, 2009)

1-Tengo sintonizadora para PC
2- He provado TV en streaming
3- Tambien tengo TV´s normales


Olvidate, la TV esta mas preparada para ver la TV, las capturadoras no son lo mejor, y lo que ya dizen, las buenas cuestan un riñon, ademas de no ser nada comodas, por el ruido y por la necesidad de depender del ordenador.
Los monitores tienen un problema con el procesado de la señal, a la TV le metes cualquier fuente y ya se ve bien, mas o menos borroso segun la definicion, pero un video a 320x240 en un monitor de 1024x1280 parece estar echo con piezas de lego. 
La TV por streaming es decente, pero aparatosa (aunque gratis).

Yo la verdad, para ver la TV una TV, el ordenador puede salvarte un rato pero es mas para contenidos grabados.


----------



## Yobelcito (Feb 10, 2009)

Pues bien 

Para ver televisión nada mejor una televisión  no te cansa la vista y no hay problemas de pixeleo

en cambio ver tv por monitor es tan cansado y con la distracción del Internet dudo que logres ver tv mas de 1 hora 


Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 10, 2009)

Hola.
Tengo una tarjeta sintonizadora de TV para PC, y se ve bien. Acerca de la calidad depende de la señal de la TV y del software que uses para ver la TV, la mayoría de las tarjetas trae su propio sowftware. Pero hay software que se puede adquirir "Cyberlink", "Intervideo" u otros. Que son software de calidad que te permite grabar directamente de la señal de la TV, así como pasar las cintas de video al formato de DVD o VCD.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota. Acerca de ver la TV en la PC, y la Internet, es fácil, todo es cuestión de práctica (ahora mismo que escribo este mensaje estoy viendo la TV).


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Nota. Acerca de ver la TV en la PC, y la Internet, es fácil, todo es cuestión de práctica (ahora mismo que escribo este mensaje estoy viendo la TV).



Cuando ponen publi yo tambien se   



Edito: Teniendo megavideo... no se para que sirve la TV.


----------



## leop4 (Feb 10, 2009)

yo tengo una tvplus de kword y anda 10 puntos por no decir 11 jajaja yo lo recomiendo porque siempre miro la tele desde la cama y gravo mis programas favoritos para despues verlos o pasarlos a cd o dvd.


----------



## walter leonardo (Feb 24, 2009)

la verdad me gusta ver videos en la pc y ver la television por cable jeje.


----------



## andreslazari (Feb 24, 2009)

Supongo que el punto aca no se trataba del streaming sino de usar la palca con la señal del cable. Y si se ve feo es porque la television es analogica y no digital quiza eso seria mejor. Es mi opinion Saludos!


----------



## unleased! (Feb 24, 2009)

No es necesario tener el lote completo.
Hoy en dia ya hay monitores de pc de unas 20 pulgadas con la targeta sintonizadora de tv incorporada y la verdad que las ves en la tienda y parecen televisores, cuestan un poquito menos que estos y tienen exactamente las mismas funciones pero son monitores. Personalmente usar un monitor de 20 pulgadas para el pc de cerca te quedas ciego con tanta pantalla.

saludos.


----------

